# What Detailing products do you use?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

AS per the title what detailing products do you use around the home and vice versa?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

AG glass polish on the windows, used apc to clean an old cooker up. Don't think i've used household stuff on the car


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

G6 or stoners followed by H2GO for the external windows (and shower screens) the external windows last about 6 months 

Have been known to use the bitemax twins on the hob and other stainless steel parts (when we had the old one) to bring it up.

Used APC on the white plastics on the gutters


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

G101 gets used everywhere, i tried to hide it from the Wife but to no avail.BSD is great on the shower glass.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

G101 in the bathroom at times :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

G5 on the shower glass & balcony windows/doors.

G101 on UPVC window frames etc

M1 on the draining board

AF Crystal on the tv screen, laptop and gloss black fridge

Supagard carpet protector aerosol on the sofa when it was new

:thumb:


----------



## Pastavic (Nov 16, 2013)

ONR for dust sitting on the furniture. 
BH Surfex in the kitchen.
IPA for windows.
VP Bluegel for toilet (sometimes).
ChG Fabric clean for sons carpet.
Carpro Perl for shoes. 
Gtechniq I1 for my jacket and winter hat.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Wolfs glass guard on the windows
Reload on the door and windowframes
Wax on my Mini coffee machine


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

G101 around the house, AS glass cleaner on windows, topaz on gloss kitchen cupboards:thumb:


----------



## SuperMin (Jan 30, 2016)

Tried some AF Total Interior on a dirty tight weave rug.








Wasn't expecting it to work so well - other half wasn't too impressed with the 'clean patch' so had to get a carpet cleaner to do the rest! 

Also tried some Megs PlastX and AG SRP on the gloss kitchen cupboards.
Before








After








Invisible glass worked on the shower screen, but the Gtechniq G4 Nano glass polish didn't work on polishing up some cloudy glasses marred from the dishwasher.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

G101 im the kitchen and bathroom
Autosol on ceramic hob with a old polishing pad
AS finish on black platic on the electric fire


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Poorboy's professional polish on glass and chrome, angelwax h2go on outer windows, optimum opti clean for platics and leather.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

G101 everywhere, AB Repel on the shower screen and just put Gtechnic Smart fabric all over the sofas


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Just moved house and found the following really useful:-

Tardis - used it to get residue glue off the back of the doors where the pervious owner had stuck on cheap plastic hooks. Also found this really good for getting off old silicone sealant and the stick on silicone bath strips, made the job so much easier and killed the mould off at the same time - result :thumb:

G101 - when we moved in we found the dirty  couldn't have cleaned the kitchen properly for years as there was a layer of grease over everything. Mixed up a really strong (2:1) G101, sprayed on the surfaces, waited 30 secs and just wiped the grease up. Had to do some surfaces up to 4 times as there was so much grease! I even noticed there was grease on the metal ceiling lights, so with the power off I sprayed with G101 and after 30 secs you could see the grease coming off, the drips of G101 had turned brown with all the crap. I know this was "dangerous" but had the power off, dried the lights and didn't switch back on for two days to ensure they were properly dry.

How can anyone be so dirty - filthy swines :doublesho


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Autoglym rapid detailer on tiled floors, Rain X 2 in 1 on the shower glass


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

Going to have to try some of these ideas!!!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

SuperMin said:


> Also tried some Megs PlastX and AG SRP on the gloss kitchen cupboards.
> Before
> View attachment 45381
> 
> ...


Just showed this to the wife, HUGE MISTAKE! Guess what I'm doing the weekend:buffer:


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Late to the party but I user Super Resin Polish on UPVC window frames and they come up a treat. I have just started using QD around the house as all our new cabinets and surfaces are shiny and get lots of finger prints. The rest of the house wipe over with a cloth and let it dry which gets under my skin.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I used BH AF at 5% in a pump sprayer as a prewash on my manky outside windows today.
Followed with BH AW in the wash bucket.
Came up a treat but won't use AW next time, plenty soap in the AF


----------

